# Red Rocks Century Colorado



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Has anybody done it? Comments would be appreciated. Thinking of pulling the trigger and doing it in August, but it's new to me.

Red Rocks Century


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Had to dig through the site to find the day (10th). A friend and I will be heading up there the 22 thru the 26th to climb Pike's Peak. Won't be there earlier. 10,000 feet of climbing over 100 miles is quite a challenge tho!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like a cool event. I have done the sections, just never together in one ride. Would be a fun route. The one section on I-70 frontage road shouldn't be a big deal / very long -- the rest of the route is very rewarding if you have never done it (in particular, Idaho Springs to Echo to Juniper/Squaw to Bergen Park is nice -- reverse East Bound Triple follows that).


----------

